# how many of you read the agreements and then continue ?



## rajeshjsl (May 14, 2005)

how many of you read the agreements during software installation and while registering on internet and then continue ?


----------



## medigit (May 14, 2005)

not me


----------



## escape7 (May 15, 2005)

I read it sometimes when i'm installing something i can't trust. I don't read when i'm installing games, OS's, softwares like(MS Office, Photoshop etc.)


----------



## h4xbox (May 15, 2005)

Haha.... pretty hilarious and the answer will be "HELL NO!" from most ppl here if not all..


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2005)

NO


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 15, 2005)

never!


----------



## rajas (May 15, 2005)

EULA is the legal doc between the company and end user. Many of us skip reading the agreement and skip to the next. This is not a good habit or practise. In case you are a hold a copy of Genuine copy of the software, this affects you more. Warranty information/ Piracy issues, re-sale of software and any damge caused by software... etc. The manufactures hold all the rights to change/ modify EULA with least warning. So cannot guarantee that t

By accepting EULA, we give manufacturer the permission to collect information of you or the Machine. A good example to state would be, Windows XP where WPA(Windows Product Activation) collects your Machine info. Many of us have put in our names in the installation of the software. Music match, Real Player, Winamp, Norton, McAfee everything requires information. May be many of us are ready to give out personal info. what about if I'm dont want to give out all that???

During the process of installing Kazaa Media Desktop, you must install software from third party software vendors. even though u dont need them. so how do u get info on all that ? Answer: EULA.

In some cases, it's important that you know about the components before you install the software, hence reading EULA is worth.

in the end, I would its a Yes and a NO too.  I read EULA for all major software for the first time I install or use. Games a no no as am eager to play thatn to read them. LOL


----------



## club_pranay (May 15, 2005)

i do..... just know what i'll be breaking  
just joking..i mean we should read it. we may feel lazy but it's important... esp with freewares.


----------



## cheetah (May 15, 2005)

Absolutely Not......


----------



## shwetanshu (May 15, 2005)

Never, but wen i get bored its fun reading EULA of freewares. Sometimes they mention disgusting things about companies selling their products


----------



## chanduthebest (May 15, 2005)

i never tried reading all that,any ways it kinda long to read all that stuff.
All these agreements like like the same. Is it that important to read ?? all I want is the Game,not the agreement


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2005)

i agree u must read it if u r using a freeware frm an unknown source/ source which u dont trust fully ....

if i m installing Yahoo Messenger ... i know its a trusted source so i dont bother reading it ....but some unknown source i sometimes read it


----------



## mamba (May 16, 2005)

r they meant 2 b read 

seriously guys do these software developers really think that ppl r really gonna read that loooooonnnnnnnggggggg ****


----------



## cnukutti (May 16, 2005)

what is license agreement?? 

No way man. I never read them.

BUt i once read GNU GPL license to understand what are the limitations and rules for free software. really interesting stuff.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (May 16, 2005)

no


----------



## h4xbox (May 16, 2005)

@MAMBA : Isnt the ****  substituting s.h.i.t ??


----------



## sujithtom (May 16, 2005)

All i do is check the I agree thing and click next. Haven't read even one yet


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

i always read from that which i dont know

for others like opera,firefox,officexp,etc i dont read at allllllllllllllllllllllllllll~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!1


----------



## godsownman (May 16, 2005)

Never !


----------



## godsownman (May 16, 2005)

Never !  :roll:


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2005)

Dude, I ignore it and quickly click on the I Agree button.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 16, 2005)

Never.


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 16, 2005)

How can one expect you to read a 1000 words essay which is boring like hell.....

I never read it.....


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 17, 2005)

hey i never read any agreement or EULA before downloading/installing/using any software/game.
who cares!!
what's the best they can do?
impose a fine which may be a max of upto 1000 bucks.
anyway, who's gonna catch us????
the cyber laws here in india are pathetic.
I usually download cracks/serials/keygens for most of the demo/trial of games/softwares from the net.


----------



## Â«TechnoPhileÂ» (May 17, 2005)

*Umm...*

Let Me Put It Like Dis,
I'm A *Compiler*, And I Consider These Agreements As *Comments*...


----------



## expertno.1 (May 17, 2005)

this is a headache to read


----------



## sidewinder (May 17, 2005)

i never read them.just click n nxt policy for me.but I do look for their privacy statement


----------



## Prashray (May 17, 2005)

Never.


----------



## suhasingale (May 17, 2005)

rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> how many of you read the agreements during software installation and while registering on internet and then continue ?



Ha ha u r making a joke here by asking such Q's. WE don't even BUY the software Even not the OS den y shud we read the agreements, Coz we hav no legal agreements, READ THE AGREEMENTS ONLY WEN U PURCHASE A SOFTWARE (He he)


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2005)

suhasingale said:
			
		

> rajeshjsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is Right. Most of guys here are using pirated copies of many software, then I guess we are ignoring what is described in EULA.


----------



## chanduthebest (May 17, 2005)

i 've never read 'em either,,


			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> impose a fine which may be a max of upto 1000 bucks.
> anyway, who's gonna catch us????



dude were u born with a silver spoon in ur mouth???
1000 bucks is not a small amount,,,


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 17, 2005)

Not even a single time.


----------



## medigit (May 18, 2005)

i guess may be once while installing Win 98


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 18, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> i guess may be once while installing Win 98



But why 98?


----------



## expertno.1 (May 18, 2005)

why 98 and why not XP ?


----------



## whoopy_whale (May 18, 2005)

Just select 'I agree' and click Next.That's all I do.
Who can read all those lengthy agreements?I don't think they are intented to be read...


----------



## rohanbee (May 18, 2005)

I started to read one once but it was so so long that i eventually lost interest midway. I think they try to cover every loophole in that and secure themselves aginst all types of lawsuites which are very common place in the US.
I'm sure you could sue a company for making a software which made you drop your coffee while using it!!!


----------



## medigit (May 18, 2005)

98 because i was a newbie at that time so read it.


----------



## sensationalboy (May 19, 2005)

Noooo dude whos got the time for that,and if it is while downloading a game then neeeever.


----------



## crashuniverse (May 19, 2005)

NEVER.


----------



## crashuniverse (May 19, 2005)

n anyways whats the use? r u going to decline? is dat what we start installation for?


----------



## suhasingale (May 20, 2005)

i accept../i agree...(00:01)-->Next(00:02)-->Next(00:03)-->Next(00:04)-->Finish(00:005).

Sometimes i finish installation in 5 secs
ha ha
That's wat i press continuously while insatlling sumthing.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 21, 2005)

well one must read it WHY ?

Well the idea of EULA is that you enter into and agreement with the manufacturer of a software which you are installing on your PC. Mostly its when you install legal version of the software, you must read it. IT contains warranties and your legal rights.

Ya its a boring thing to do , i agree. But i read the EULA of Windows XP but that was only after installing it. One fine day i took out time to read it.

Generally the software you install , if they are from trusted source then its ok , like Office XP, Photoshop, etc you can ignor the EULA. But when installing Freewares do try to read the EULA , well i just do that.


----------



## vignesh (May 21, 2005)

Never even thought about reading


----------



## CyCo (May 21, 2005)

never bother to read one ..

tho new games like hl2 force u to atleast scroll down it so manage to read a few wrds


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

NO way !!!!


----------



## chanduthebest (May 22, 2005)

Hope every one has read the forum rules....... Atleast....


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 22, 2005)

HUH!??!?!!?  

 8) WAT AGREEMENT?!!??!!?!? 8) 

            


iv NEVER cared to read the stupid "agreement" page! Who cares!?


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

@chanduthebest
hey good hope u read the rules ???Coz kids read rules !!! WE make rules !!!!


Cheerz !!!!


----------



## sms_solver (May 22, 2005)

If agreement is short say one page, then I do read.
Have not read any long argreement even once.


----------



## shyam911 (May 23, 2005)

Read the EULA..Now that's a pretty picture


----------



## Ashis (Jul 30, 2005)

SomeTimes I do Read !!!

U must read the SpyBot Search & Destroy's EULA !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 31, 2005)

I always read it if i feel its new.

I once made an installation of some wall papers for my friend and in its license section i added "After agreeing all your property is mine."

I am still asking for his property as he agreed to it without reading (it was on the 5th line).


----------



## azhaga (Jul 31, 2005)

*We should do it*

Till some months back i had never read any ... but now i had developed an habit of reading the topics alone .. which makes me have a quick glance of what they are saying ..


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

Very rarely read it


----------

